# Frecuencímetro digital de 1 a 99 HZ



## marlon isiel (Jun 24, 2013)

Frecuencímetro digital de 1 a 99 HZ
buenas necesito hacer un Frecuencímetro digital de 1 a 99 HZ, para corriente alterna de 120V.

Este será un equipo portátil de medición, de bajo costo de producción, que permitirá medir las frecuencias en un rango de 1 a 99 HZ, el cual se adapta a las necesidades de los técnicos electricistas que trabajan de forma independiente y usualmente informal.

Este equipo debe funcionar con una pila de 9v y con display de 7 segmentos, el mismo debe de permitir muestrear la señal cada segundo, permitiendo que la visualización de la pantalla sea adecuada.

Bien estos son lo requisitos, pero yo me quise ir mas alla, quiero hacer uno de 100Mhz y que a la vez me mida frecuencia y el periodo, encontré un diagrama en Internet que parece buenismo, pero hay cosas que aun no entiendo, les adjuntare, y también mis dudas. 

*Dudas:*

1) Donde puedo simularlo, descargue proteus, se puede simular ahi? 
2)segun estaba leyendo el ICM7216B tiene los decoders para los display, mi pegunta es: los 8 displays van conectados desde misma salida. 
3)las salidas de ICM7216B que van a la parte de abajo de los displays estas van a los comunes respectivamente. 
4) como podran ver en la imagen la entrada para medir la frecuencia, se puede elegir entre DC o AC, mi pregunta es la siguiente, mientras estuve aprendiendo a manejar el tester, para medir frecuencia en AC hay que conectar ambas terminales del tester al toma corriente o enchunfle de tu casa para medirla, en mi caso la frecuencia me dio 60hz, pero en este veo que solo tengo un solo terminal. 

necesito que me ayuden, o que al menos me den una peque?a acesoria, por que a la verdad soy nuevo en la electrónica.

Cualquier ayuda y aporte sera mas que bienvenido.

Muchas gracias. Bendiciones!


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 24, 2013)

Leiste el datasheet del ICM7216B????  ahi eta detallado todo y como usarlo, comenza por ahi, chauuuuuuu


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 24, 2013)

si lei el datasheet, pero a sinceridad no entendi mucho porque esta en ingles y estyo buscando uno que este en espa?ol y no lo encuentro


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 24, 2013)

marlon isiel dijo:


> si lei el datasheet, pero a sinceridad no entendi mucho porque esta en ingles y estyo buscando uno que este en espa?ol y no lo encuentro



Estas buscando el brasier del seno de abraham, o el puñal con que mataron el mar muerto, datasheets en español NO EXISTEN, se deben leer desde el ingles o traducirlos desde san google, pero te recomiendo lo primero en ingles, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2013)

Amigo marlon isiel, bueno, al parecer el CI  ICM7216, solo es capaz de trabajar con display a Leds, si tu quieres diseñar tu sistema para baterias de 9V. cuanto crees que duraran las mismas?.
Debes utilizar display tipo LCD.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 24, 2013)

Una buen opcion es usar la misma señal a medir como fuente, eso hacen la mayoria, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel (De Nuevo)

Responderé a tus preguntas de tu mensaje original.

1) *Donde puedo simularlo, descargue proteus, se puede simular ahi? *
No, no se puede simular en el ISIS de Proteus. 
Inclusive creo que ningún simulador trae en sus librerías el ICM7216B.
Tendrás que experimentar en el mejor simulador del mundo: el ProtoBoard. –Palabras de TecnoGirl-.

2) *segun estaba leyendo el ICM7216B tiene los decoders para los display, mi pegunta es: los 8 displays van conectados desde misma salida. *
Efectivamente:
Todos los segmentos “a” de todos los Display’s se conectan al PIN 20 del ICM7216B.
Todos los segmentos “b” de todos los Display’s se conectan al PIN 19 del ICM7216B.
Todos los segmentos “C” de todos los Display’s se conectan al PIN 16 del ICM7216B.
Todos los “dp” de todos los Display’s se conectan al PIN 23 del ICM7216B.
Etc.

3) *las salidas de ICM7216B que van a la parte de abajo de los displays estas van a los comunes respectivamente.* 
Sí, Efectivamente así es. Este modo de conectar los Display’s, tanto los segmentos como los comunes, se le llama Múltiplex. 
Enciende solo un Display a la vez por un periodo de tiempo determinado. De ese modo parece que todos los Display’s están encendidos. Esto reduce el consumo de potencia suministrado por la batería.

4) *como podran ver en la imagen la entrada para medir la frecuencia, se puede elegir entre DC o AC, mi pregunta es la siguiente, mientras estuve aprendiendo a manejar el tester, para medir frecuencia en AC hay que conectar ambas terminales del tester al toma corriente o enchunfle de tu casa para medirla, en mi caso la frecuencia me dio 60hz, pero en este veo que solo tengo un solo terminal.* 
Si, efectivamente hay que conectar las 2 terminales del tester al tomacorriente. 
En la imagen adjunta se ve cuáles son esas 2 terminales.

Si solo conectaste, al tomacorriente, una sola terminal (La indicada con un punto inscrito en un semicírculo) y el instrumento marcó 60Hz es porque requiere de poquísima corriente del circuito de donde toma la lectura para poder indicarla en los Display’s.
Qué marca(Fabricante) y modelo es ese terter que mencionas ??

El circuito que presentas en tu mensaje original parece ser bueno, pero, si ves las hojas de datos del 11C90 verás que recomiendan que no se utilice éste IC para nuevos diseños. Probablemente ya no se va a fabricar más. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 24, 2013)

MrCarlos muchisimas gracias (de nuevo), pues ok lo armare en mi protoboard para ver si funciona de ser asi les notificare mis resultados 



@MrCarlos una ultima cosa; y es la tierra o masa de la entrada para medir la frecuencia en AC o DC es o puede ser la misma que el resto del circuito? verdad que si


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Entiendo lo que quieres decir en tu mensaje #8 pero... 

Si NO funciona bien no vas a notificar nada pues dices: *si funciona de ser asi les notificare mis resultados*
Quiere decir que si *no* funciona. Bla Bla Bla.

saludos
a sus ordenes
[/COLOR] 
PD: Si, Efectivamente Así es, la tierra del medidor es comun a la señal a medir como al propio medidor.


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 24, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Entiendo lo que quieres decir en tu mensaje #8 pero...
> 
> ...



Ok perdon me exprese mal, si el circuito realmente funciona claro que se los notificare, y si no funciona tambien se los notificare


----------



## miguelus (Jun 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes marlon isiel

Quisiera hacer algunas consideraciones acerca del Frecuencímetro que quieres realizar.

En el Post# 1 haces referencia a tu deseo de realizar un Frecuencímetro para medir la frecuencia de la Red Eléctrica, dependiendo del país será de 60 o 50Hz. Para ello solo son necesarios dos dígitos y un tiempo de puerta de 1Segundo. 

Al emplear el ICM7216B para este menester lo estarás infra-utilizando.

También has posteado una aplicación que utiliza el 11C90, este integrado es un divisor por 10/11, en este caso se emplea como divisor por 10 lo que permite medir frecuencias de hasta 100Mhz, lo cual, hoy dia, es algo ridículo.

En estas condiciones, los 60Hz de la red los mediría como 0,6Hz y para visualizar 60Hz habría que tener un tiempo de puerta de 10Segundos lo que hace inviable una medida "Dinámica"

En esta condiciones habría que utilizar un multiplicador de escala para poder realizar medidas de muy baja frecuencia con resolución de centésimas de Hz en tiempo real.
Podríamos medir 60Hz visualizando 60.00 y con un tiempo de puerta de 1Segundo.

El 11C90, en el año 1985 ya estaba obsoleto por lo que supongo que será muy difícil de encontrar algún suministrador que aún lo tenga.

También es necesario reflexionar sobre el intento de medir directamente la frecuencia de la Red Eléctrica con ese Frecuencímetro, hay que tener en cuenta que al conectarnos directamente a la Red, una de las bornas la conectaremos directamente a la masa del Frecuencímetro, esto supone un riesgo muy alto de sufrir una apeligrosa descarga, por otra parte la entrada de ese equema no soportaría una tensión tan alta.

Enfrentarse a la construcción de un Frecuencímetro es una tarea muy emocionante y todos en algún momento nos hemos enfrentado a ella, pero tenemos que tener en cuenta varios factores...

Primero. Tenemos que tener muy claro Cómo funciona un Frecuencímetro.
Segundo. Rango de medidas que pretendemos cubrir.

Si esto lo tenemos más o menos claro podemos meternos en la aventura.

Hay que valorar que hoy día y procendentes de China podemos encontrar muy buenos equipos y a un precio realmente barato, su coste siempre será muy inferior a lo que nos gastemos haciéndolos nosotros mismos, pero pederemos el encato 

Sal U2


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 26, 2013)

hhhahaa es cierto se pierde el encanto y en vez del 11c90 uso el 95h90?



Ok con la ayuda de un tutorial en pdf logre hacer un frecuenciometro hasta 9999Hz pero cuando lo simulo en el Isis de proteus no funciona  

Se los adjunto por favor cualquier cosa que le vean mal me lo hacen saber.

Hah! y me gustaria saber que simulador es que guarda sus archivos en .DSN ya que descargue un circuito y no puedo abrirlo por que no se con que programa es?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2013)

Amigo, los archivos de extension .DSN, son gestionados por ISIS de Proteus, lo que sucede es que tu version de soft es anterior al archivo que descargaste.
El proyecto que expones, subelo en formato imagen.


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 26, 2013)

ok, entiendo lo de isis, pero no habara una forma de yo poder abrirlo?

hay esta adjunta la imagen. para que le ojeen.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2013)

Amigo, recuerda que el equipo debe alimentarse a baterias como lo propones, por lo tanto el factor consumo, sera prioridad. Te recomiendo, llevar adelante el proyecto, con display LCD.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Los archivos con extensión .DSN son del ISIS de Proteus Ver 7.xxx.

Segun veo Tú tienes la versión 8 del ISIS de Proteus.
Con esa versión puedes abrir los de extensión .DSN pero no con *File Open* sino con *File Import Legacy Project*.

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 27, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, recuerda que el equipo debe alimentarse a baterias como lo propones, por lo tanto el factor consumo, sera prioridad. Te recomiendo, llevar adelante el proyecto, con display LCD.



Lo que pasa es que para usa una pantalla lcd hay que usa micro y yo micro no se....





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Los archivos con extensión .DSN son del ISIS de Proteus Ver 7.xxx.
> 
> ...



y donde puedo conseguir, porque descargue varios y no han sido ese.  sabes de donde lo puedo descargar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2013)

No todo esta perdido compañero, puedes utilizar este CI no es programable. Mira algo por aquí: http://www.intersil.com/en/products/other-analog/special-analog/integrating-display-output-a-d-converters/ICL7106.html
Si, piensas utilizar display a Led, olvidate de que obtendrás un equipo portátil.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 27, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No todo esta perdido compañero, puedes utilizar este CI no es programable. Mira algo por aquí: http://www.intersil.com/en/products/other-analog/special-analog/integrating-display-output-a-d-converters/ICL7106.html
> Si, piensas utilizar display a Led, olvidate de que obtendrás un equipo portátil.



Buenos días.

El ICL7106 no es un Frecuencímetro, es un Convertidor AD, biene muy bien para medir tensiones, pero para medir frecuencias sería algo complicado 

Sal U2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2013)

No todo esta perdido compañero miguelus. Este circuito permite generar la interfaz, ademas posee bajo consumo. http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/fairchild/LM331.pdf


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 28, 2013)

una pregunta esta viendo dos contadores de decadas y sus hojas de datos, pero veo que son iguales, pero su numeracion es diferente y los estaba viendo en un dise?o y se refieren a ellos de formas diferentes, estos son: SN7490AN y el otro era SN7490



si me han entendido lo que Necesito es construir un frecuencímetro digital con tecnologia TTL, nada de PIC y otras tecnologías más modernas. Porque a sinceridad no se bregar con eso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2013)

La tecnologia TTL, tiene un consumo considerablemente alto, que la que ofrece la tecnologia CMOS.


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 28, 2013)

me refiero a la TTL para los contadores y decodificadores, pero para lo demas es Cmos.

sabes donde puedo conseguir el import legacy project que menciono MrCarlos?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

El *import legacy project* que te menciono es parte de los comandos del simulador ISIS de Proteus.

Qué simulador, para circuitos electrónicos, tiene instalados en tu PC ???

Según lo que has adjuntado llegue a la conclusión que tenias el ISIS versión 8.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 28, 2013)

Te estaba por decir de emplear pic y listo...
Frecuencimetro muy preciso pic16f628, frec: 16hz a 100 hz
http://www.eeweb.com/project/circuit_projects/frequency-counter-by-pic16f628
Otro:
http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/freq_counter/freq_counter.html

pero como sos muy maloso y no querés emplearlos, podrias estudiar como es que hace 
el siguiente enlace, es un velocímetro, bahhh, frecuencimetro, finalmente son lo mísmo...
http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey chicos realice a base de mucha lectura y vídeos y uno que otros tutoriales el frecuencímetro. 
Cuando lo arme y funcione se los hago saber. 

Pero ahora tengo una duda que es la siguiente:

Tengo los 120Vac/60hz de la red de mi país, y no es verdad que yo le voy a aplicar esos voltios a una pobre compuerta, por lo que tengo pretendido hacer es un divisor de tensión donde la corriente sea pequeña.
En el circuito que les adjuntare podrán ver a lo que me refiero.
Y después que tenga corriente en el divisor de voltaje puse un diodo rectificador para que solo me pase los ciclos positivos y no se me dañen las compuertas, después puse un zener de 8.1v para poder así tener un voltaje fijo.

La corriente que calculé fue de 6mA.



Y ¿díganme que opinan de esta configuración para el 555 a 1hz?


----------



## miguelus (Jun 30, 2013)

Buenos días marlon isiel

El Diodo Zener de 8V2 lo tienes invertido 

Con ese circuito tendrás que tener mucho cuidado ya que una fase de la Red la estás conectando directamente a la GND del Frecuencímetro, y si este no está perfectamente aislado, puedes tener desagradables descargas.

También pudiera pasar que la GND sea común a otros equipos de medida y a su vez, la GND, esté conectada a la toma de tierra general de la instalación eléctrica en este caso, al intentar medir la frecuencia de la Red, tendrías el 50% de probabilidad de provocar un Corto-Circuito.

La forma adecuada sería medir por medio de un pequeño Transformador reductor, pe. a 6VAC.
Otra forma algo más "técnica" es realizar la conversión por medio de un Opto-Acoplador.

¿Has pensado  que para medir la frecuencia de la Red Eléctrica únicamente necesitas una Resistencia Ajustable, un Condensador y un Voltímetro AC?. Repasa todo quel rollo sobre la Impedancia Capacitiva.


PD. La frecuencia de la Red Eléctrica no es una medida que se necesite hacer todos los días, se da por supuesto que es de 50Hz o 60Hz, y por supuesto tiene muy buena precisión, lo normal es fiarse de la Compañia suministradora ya que  ella es la primera interesada en mantenerla estable.

Es lo suficientemente precisa para, incluso, utilizarla como "Patrón" en algún tipo de circuito, pe. Relojes.

Sal U2


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 30, 2013)

y que me dices de ne555 configurado a 1HZ?

hey me podrias ayudar con ese circuito de entrada de AC porque a sinceridad ya es lo unico que me falta montar para ver si funciona?



aqui les dejo otro intento, a ver que me dicen?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Para no recibir desagradables descargas eléctricas de tu frecuencimetro puedes agregar un transformador de aislamiento muy pequeño.

Por ejemplo el que tienen los cargadores de celulares. Uno que sea para el voltaje a donde vas a conectar tu frecuencimetro y tenga un secundario de Aprox. 12VAC.

Luego agregas la circuiteria que se ve en la imagen adjunta.

Nota que hay que calcular la resistencia y seleccionar el diodo Zener; además seleccionar un inversor, de acuerdo a la familia de IC’s que utilizas en tu medidor. Si son de la familia TTL o de la familia CMOS.

El circuito que presentas en tu mensaje #28 también es peligroso pues una de las líneas de AC está conectada a la tierra del medidor. Tendrías que aislarlo muy bien.

Referente al oscilador de 1Hz que mencionas: en Google.com puedes encontrar un programa el cual puedes instalar en tu PC para actual y futuros cálculos de esos osciladores con el 555.

Qué simulador, para circuitos electrónicos, tienes instalado en tu PC ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jun 30, 2013)

muchisimas gracias. bueno tengo dos simuladores el proteus y el liveware.

por lo visto ese transformador es de 120VAc a 24VAc.

bueno yo estoy usando para la entrada la familia CMOS y para los contadores la TTL. puedo usar ese mismo que usaste o el 4069

en cuanto al transformador desarmare un cargador de celular que tengo.

y cuanto a calcular la resitencia te refieres al valor en si de la resistencia o los watts y con los 24 0 12 VAC que me entregan los secundarios?

y en cuanto al zener uno de 7v se me hace mas factible


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Dices: *por lo visto ese transformador es de 120VAc a 24VAc.*
También podría ser uno de 120VAC a 12VAC.

Dices: *bueno yo estoy usando para la entrada la familia CMOS y para los contadores la TTL. puedo usar ese mismo que usaste o el 4069*
Procura utilizar todos de la misma familia. A menos que sean compatibles los de la familia CMOS y TTL que estás utilizando.

Dices: *en cuanto al transformador desarmare un cargador de celular que tengo.*
Qué voltaje(s) da ese transformador que desarmaste, en el secundario ??.

Dices: *y cuanto a calcular la resitencia te refieres al valor en si de la resistencia o los watts y con los 24 0 12 VAC que me entregan los secundarios?*
A todo. El valor de la resistencia, de cuantos Watt’s. Esos valores dependerán de que voltaje estés aplicando, ya sean 24 o 12.

Dices: *y en cuanto al zener uno de 7v se me hace mas factible*
Pero si utilizas el 4069 éste requiere que los pulsos tengan una magnitud de 9VDC. Aunque habría que revisar las hojas de datos de éste para ver si funciona con pulsos de 7V en su entrada.

El valor de la resistencia y sus Watt’s se puede calcular por medio de la ley de Ohm.
Pero nos faltan algunos datos:
*A-* El número de identificación del Zener para analizar sus hojas de datos y qué corriente requiere para que trabaje precisamente en el Codo Zener.

*B-* El nivel alto para el pulso aplicado al 4069. que sienta efectivamente un nivel alto en su entrada, por especificación.

*C-* El voltaje que vas a utilizar. 24 o 12Vac.

Vamos asumiendo que escogemos un Zener de 9.1V. el 1N4739A.
Sus hojas de datos nos dicen, entre otras cosas:
Máxima corriente aplicada continuamente IF: 500mAmp.
Corriente de trabajo Izm: 100mAmp.
Corriente inversa de pico no repetitiva Izsm: 500mAmp.
Potencia total de disipación Ptot: 1000mWatt’s.
Voltaje en sentido de conducción VF: 1.2V cuando: IF=200mAmp.
*Voltaje de trabajo VZ: 9.1V @ 28mAmp.*
Este es el parámetro que más nos interesa. Aunque en las hojas de datos de Philips no aparece la grafica correspondiente podemos asumir que cuando cruzan, en sentido inverso, 28mAmp por el Zener, hay en sus terminales, una caída de tensión de 9.1V. 
*Ya tenemos A-.*

Yo estoy utilizando el 4584 en el circuito que te adjunté. No sé de donde sacaste el 4069. de cualquier modo no encuentro las hojas de datos de ellos. Pero vamos asumiendo que al sentir un nivel de 9.1V en su entrada, el inversor cambia el estado de su salida. 
*Ya tenemos B-.*

Suponiendo que utilizarás 24VAC.
Ese valor está especificado en RMS. Así que hay que calcular el valor Pico a Pico así:
VAC x 1.4142 = PaP.
24 x 1.4142 = 33.9408V

Sabemos que nuestro Zener requiere de 28mAmp. Para que en sus terminales tenga una caída de voltaje de 9.1V.
Así que:
R = V/I, 33.94 / 0.028 = 1,212.14 Ohms. Creo que no hay, comercialmente, una resistencia de ese valor. Hay que escoger una cercana, por ejemplo 1.2KOhms.
Hay que calcular la potencia que va a disipar esa resistencia:
W = V x I.
La resistencia tiene en una de sus terminales un voltaje de 33.94 y en la otra 9.1 así que en sus extremos tiene una diferencia de potencial de 33.94 – 9.1 = 24.84V
24.84 x 0.028 = 0.69552Watt’s, poco más de medio Watt. Habría que escoger una de digamos 3 veces ese valor para que no se nos queme, sería de 2.08656Watts = 2Watts.

Así que utilizaríamos: un transformador de 120 a 24 Volts, un Zener de 9.1Vz, Una resistencia de 1.2Kohms.

Nota el la imagen adjunta que 
el trazo amarillo, en el pico, más o menos marca el voltaje que habíamos calculado. 33.94V
El trazo azul el voltaje 9.1V del Zener.
Sin embargo el trazo rojo solo indica un nivel de 5V porque así está programado ese parámetro en el ISIS de Proteus. Esto se puede cambiar para que coincida con la realidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 1, 2013)

ok GRACIAS, ahora bien en cuanto para la frecuencia de un 1HZ que necesitaba descargue una aplicacion llamada CalcElect-555 y calcule en modo astable mi frecuencia, ella me da bien pero el problema esta cuando empieza, empieza en 2hz y despues de pone normal en 1hz.

ok es cierto la 4069 esta jodona, lo hare con la misma que lo hiciste.

pero sabes en tu circuito despues del zener de 9.1v cuando le pones la 4584 lo que sale es 5v


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel 

Normalmente el 555 cuando inicia, recién lo polarizas, el capacitor del tiempo está completamente descargado. Así que la frecuencia es diferente a la calculada.

Dices: *pero sabes en tu circuito despues del zener de 9.1v cuando le pones la 4584 lo que sale es 5v*
Eso te lo mencioné en mi mensaje anterior:
*Sin embargo el trazo rojo solo indica un nivel de 5V porque así está programado ese parámetro en el ISIS de Proteus. **Esto se puede cambiar para que coincida con la realidad.*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 1, 2013)

y como lo puedo cambiar?

todavia no he desarmado el cargador, pero le pondre tu circuito, ahora subire el circuito, para que lo veas y me digas cualquier error que aya.

bueno como veras tengo un 555 configurado en estable como te dije y tengo un clock aparte para comparar el 1hz.

bueno dale un vistazo a ver que les parece (Y)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2013)

Amigo, como sugerencia, subes esquemas en modo imagen, no todos tenemos Proteus y mucho menos la version mas actual.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiene razón Gudino pásalo a pdf o a una versión mas antigua 7.5 - 7.8
PD: Que versión usas


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 2, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Ármate de paciencia, al menos yo no estoy solo pendiente de respuestas o preguntas para contestar; también tengo otras cosas que hacer.

Depende del voltaje de polarización que sea para los circuitos integrados, tendrás, es probable, problemas al armar el circuito en la realidad.
La familia CMOS se polariza con 9 o 12VDC. Según su número de identificación.
La familia TTL se polariza con 5VDC. Según su número de identificación.
Sin embargo creo que en la actualidad ya hay IC’s compatibles entre esas familias.

Te sugiero que juntes más los Display’s moviéndolos hacia tu izquierda. De ese modo podrás hacer más grande la imagen para notar detalles.

Las entradas BI/RBO de los decodificadores 74LS247, no es necesario conectarlas al Vcc. ya que esa terminal es entrada y salida: Blanking *Input* / Ripple Blanking *Output*.

El valor de las resistencias en los RNx dependerá de las características de los Display’s.

El circuito es demasiado grande para poder ver detalles en una imagen. en el PDF adjunto está esa imagen. creo que en ella se ve mejor.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: marlon isiel utiliza la versión 8 del ISIS de Proteus.


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 2, 2013)

ok, perdon no sabia que todos no tenian el proteus en version 8, perdon.

Pues muchas gracias MrCalos el ya le subio la imagen y el pdf.

En cuanto a la familia Cmos tengo planeado alimentarlos desde la bateria de 9v y los de la TTL, los Displays, y el NE555 pondre un regulador 7805.

Ademas segun estuve viendo el datasheet de la 4093 esta opera con 5v aqui les dejo la hoja de datos. http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/26897/TI/CD4093.html y como podran ver tambien la 4584  puede operar con 5v http://www.futurlec.com/4000Series/CD4584.shtml


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2013)

Amigo vuelvo a reiterar, cuanto crees que ofrecera de autonomia la bateria de 9V. con el sistema que deseas implementar?. Como critica constructiva, el CI555 oscilando a 1Hz. sera afectado con la temp.


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 2, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Normalmente el 555 cuando inicia, recién lo polarizas, el capacitor del tiempo está completamente descargado. Así que la frecuencia es diferente a la calculada.
> 
> ...



como puedo hacer que se vea en tiempo real?





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo vuelvo a reiterar, cuanto crees que ofrecera de autonomia la bateria de 9V. con el sistema que deseas implementar?. Como critica constructiva, el CI555 oscilando a 1Hz. sera afectado con la temp.



bueno la pida de 9v ofrece los siguiente: http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/522.pdf

Que opinas?


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 17, 2013)

hola como estan, vuelvo por aqui, para decirle que lo monte en proto board y me funcion de lo mas bien, pero note un ligero problema, y es que al usar un transformador estos solo tienen una variacion de 50 a 60Hz por lo que como ya sabran si deseo medir una frecuencia mas baja o mas alta no podre.

Por lo tanto que he decidido usar un optoacoplador, pero el problema radica en que no se usarlo muy bien, me podrian ayudar, les dejare la parte en la que he entendido.........


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Hay algunas cosas que no se saben de tu circuito, por ejemplo:
Siempre se conectará a una fuente que suministre de 120Vac. ??
La frecuencia a medir fluctuará entre 1 y 99 Hz’s ??

Con el circuito que presentas en el .PDF que adjuntaste no creo que encienda el LED en el Optoacoplador.
Podríamos decir que la máxima corriente que puedes drenar de él es de 120 / 3M = 40 microAmp. Pero el LED en el Optoacoplador requiere algo así como 20miliAmp.

Si no siempre se va a conectar tu circuito a 120Vac, tendrías que agregar un conmutador para seleccionar el rango de voltaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 18, 2013)

cuando dices:
*Siempre se conectará a una fuente que suministre de 120Vac. ??*
Si siempre se conectara a una fuente de 120Vac
*La frecuencia a medir fluctuará entre 1 y 99 Hz’s ??*
Si, medira una frecuencia de 1 a 99hz

ok es cierto cuando dices que la corriente es poca, ahora que vi el Optpacoplador que tengo el cual es el H11B1 este necesita una If=60mA aqui les dejo la hoja de datos: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/motorola/H11B3.pdf

Entonces he cambiado los valores de las resistencias para que el circuito me suministre dicha corriente y dichos valores de la resistencias son: R1 y R3 = 500Ω y R2 = 1KΩ.

y haciendo unos calculos VR1 y VR2 = 30V con una Potencias de 1.8W cada una y VR2 = 60V con una potencia 3.6W. 

Mi pregunta seria; ya sabiendo esto, como puedo conectar el Optpacoplador? o si lo que hice esta bien?

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2013)

Amigo, pregunto, desde que origen tomaras la muestra de señal, para chequear de 1Hz a 99Hz?.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Hay un error en el enlace que pusiste. No lo puedo accesar.
Sin embargo conseguí las hojas de datos del H11B1 de este enlace: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

La corriente que mencionas de -If=60mA- es la que le puedes aplicar continuamente al LED del Optoacoplador.
Sin embargo no se requiere “tanta” corriente, con unos 20mAmp. Serían suficiente.

Viendo la grafica que aparece en las hojas de datos como Figure 1 notamos que si le aplicamos una corriente al LED de 20mA tenemos una caída de voltaje en sus terminales de Aprox. 1.8V

Puesto que siempre serán 120Vac de entrada y estamos rectificando a media onda tendremos Aprox. 120V de pico después del Diodo rectificador. Este diodo tendrá una caída de voltaje en sus terminales de Aprox. 0.7.
Habría que ver las graficas del Diodo rectificador que utilices para determinar más precisamente la caída de voltaje mencionada.

Ahora ya estamos en posibilidad de calcular las características de la resistencia limitadora de corriente para el LED en el Optoacoplador.
120v de pico – (VFLED + VFRectificador) = 120 – (1.8 + 0.7) = 117.5 V
117.5/ IFLED = 117.5 / 0.02 = 5875 Ohms.
Como en las terminales de esa resistencia habrá 117.5 V y la corriente que circula por ella es de 20mA. La potencia sería V X I = W = 117.5 X 0.020 = 2.35 Watts. Y, para que no se caliente demasiado, sería 4 veces ese factor: 2.35 X 4 = 9.4 Watts que comercialmente sería una resistencia de 6K @ 10W.

Ahora bien, qué nos dicen las hojas de datos del H11B1 respecto a los transistores conectados en Darlington ??
Pues que cuando encendemos su LED con 20mA y su temperatura sea de 25°C podríamos tener una corriente de colector (IC) de 1.2mA.

Vamos a suponer que el voltaje colector-emisor, del transistor de salida, sea de 5mV y que estemos polarizando el Optoacoplador con 9Vdc.
El valor de la resistencia de colector sería (Vcc – Vce) / Ic = (9 – 0.005) / 0.0012 = 7496 Ohms = 7.5K.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: no dejes de responder a Gudino Roberto duberlin


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 18, 2013)

@Gudino Roberto duberlin tomare la se?al de la energia electrica que llega a las casas.

@MrCarlos deja ver si entendi: hago como hice ahorita y cambio los valores de las resistencias para que estos me den un corriente de 20mA, despues pongo el rectificador de media onda y mas tarde coloco la resistencia de 6K a 10W despues del resctificador y eso lo conecto al diodo del Optoacoplador? y luego pongo la resistencia de 7.5K al colector?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Perdón olvidé adjuntar una imagen que había hecho.
Dicen que una imagen dice más que mil palabras.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Jul 19, 2013)

muchas gracias 

lo armare en un proto boar para comprenderlo mas.

ahora bien si le a?ado esto al circuito en el isis de proteus deberia funcionar? la se?al va conectada a la 4093


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Ya lo armaste en el ProtoBoard ??
Qué resultados obtuviste ??
Qué comprendiste más??
Nos podrías comentar algo??

Supongo que SI debería funcionar.

A cuál 4093 ??
Yo veo antes del 4093 un 4584. o ya cambiaste tu diseño ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Jul 19, 2013)

Buenas tardes...



MrCarlos dijo:


> _Vamos a suponer que el voltaje colector-emisor, del transistor de salida, sea de 5mV y que estemos polarizando el Opto acoplador con 9Vdc._



Esto no es rigurosamente cierto.

En un montaje Darlington el transistor de salida no puede saturarse es decir, su unión Base-Colector debe permanecer polarizada en inversa), ya que su tensión Colector-Emisor es ahora igual a la suma de su propia tensión Base-Emisor y la tensión Colector-Emisor del primer Transistor, ambas positivas, en condiciones de funcionamiento normal. En ecuaciones...

 VCE2 = VBE2 + BCE1, así VC2 > VB2 siempre. (1 es el Transistor de entrada y 2 el de salida).

Por lo tanto, la tensión de saturación de un transistor Darlington es la tensión VBE (~ 0,65 V en Transistores de Silicio) más alto que la tensión de saturación de un solo transistor, que es normalmente 0,1 - 0,2 V en el silicio. Este inconveniente se traduce en un aumento de la potencia disipada por el transistor Darlington comparado con un único transistor.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2013)

Exacto miguelus

Según las hojas de datos para el H11B1 de Motorola dicen así:

ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS (TA = 25°C unless otherwise noted)(1)
COUPLED
Collector–Emitter Saturation Voltage (IC = 1 mA, IF = 1 mA) VCE(sat) — 0.7 1 Volts
VCE(sat) típico es de 0.7V y el máximo de 1V.

Quiere decir que el parámetro VCE(sat) tendrá un valor típico de 0.7V y máximo 1V cuando el Darlington tenga una IC de 1mA. Y el LED una IF de 1mA. @ 20°C de temperatura ambiente.

Por lo tanto la resistencia de colector está mal calculada.
Déjame ver si alguien la recalcula basado en estos nuevos valores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 16, 2015)

que tal , me podrian explicar como es el funcionamiento del frecuencimetro,necesito entregar un proyecto en la universidad y pues vaya lo arme en un protoboard como lo anexo en la imagen y  conecte un 555 para tomar la senal y me cuenta de 0 -99 mas no se como es exactamente como deberia funcionar la verdad anexe dos contadores 7490 y un ff 74274 en el generador del clk tengo un timer y un 7414, como funciona el frecuencimetro? hay alguna manera de probarlo concretamente para mi proyecto? que es exactamente lo que hace el flip flop en el circuito? muchas gracias anexo imagenes


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 16, 2015)

Básicamente en un frecuencímetro se tiene una base de tiempos de por ejemplo 1 Hz.
Esta base de tiempos debe generar un pulso para las latch (memorias) y otro de reset.
Estos pulsos están desfasados unos pocos micro o mili segundos y por lo general uno es invertido para mostrar el conteo en los displays y posteriormente se genera el pulso de reset para reiniciar los contadores.

Durante el periodo de 1 segundo (1 Hz.) se realiza el conteo de pulsos que es cuando las latch están enganchadas, se da pulso de reset para las latch, se muestra el conteo y se resetean los contadores.


----------

